# TORONTO | Mirvish Village (Honest Ed's Redevelopment) | 29 fl | 25 fl x 2 | 19 fl | 15 fl | Prep



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## in'sauga (Nov 19, 2004)

^^ beautiful.. love this proposal.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Me too. I think it'll end up being the best development Toronto has ever had


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Interesting combination of design styles.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric Offereins said:


> Interesting combination of design styles.


People in the neighbourhood (The Annex) had a great deal of input. They're generally opposed to large scale projects and want the area to maintain a human scale at grade. 

This proposal is awfully busy looking but will end up as a test of whether this type of development works. Many of our new buildings have street frontage that's nothing more than a massive sterile sheet of glass or spandrel. They can kill a street's vibrancy and are often ugly. 

Toronto does need to fix this problem but I'm fence sitting as to whether this design is something I want to see replicated.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was worried this proposal would lose some historic houses (besides the obvious loss of Honest Ed's, which I wish could have been referenced in some way, maybe retaining some signage?). Seems that's not the case.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like Honest Ed's will become something people will only reference in text books one day. It's really one of the last remnants from its era.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

This has been approved today.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...26s-westbank-henriquez-partners.19865/page-38


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

How it all looked on Sunday:

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I heard the sign will be restored and go up on the Ed Mirvish Theatre on the Victoria St. side. Good to see it will not just be scrapped away.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I heard the sign will be restored and go up on the Ed Mirvish Theatre on the Victoria St. side. Good to see it will not just be scrapped away.


It's the perfect spot for the sign. It's a Mirvish theatre, on a a great side street that could benefit from some 'razzle dazzle', and a stone's throw from Dundas Square.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New renderings:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Farewell...

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Honest Ed's Demolition by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Weird to see a building I visited being demolished. I remember going down those stairs


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Honest Ed's was a Toronto fixture for 65 years. It will be weird walking down that stretch of Bloor and not seeing it.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Mar 15, 2018

20180315_172231 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172228 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172536 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172539 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172413 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172354 by K K, on Flickr

20180315_172359 by K K, on Flickr


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

isaidso said:


> Honest Ed's was a Toronto fixture for 65 years. It will be weird walking down that stretch of Bloor and not seeing it.


Being able to see Bathrust St. from Honest Ed Alley is really weird.

Mind you, in 2 years that view will be gone, maybe sooner.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sunday:

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcus Mitanis, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Prep*

*28/02/19
*



























https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...26s-westbank-henriquez-partners.19865/page-54


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

New renders by Diamond Schmidt. Looks amazing!









https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141789694298120192


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Considering Bloor is 3-4 floor buildings for a few km in each direction this is one of those projects that will have an enormous impact.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/4

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mirvish Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------

